# A Bench for Beau



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

A friend of mine sent me this beautiful bench for my Beau
It is just beautiful!!! We cried when we opened the box and stared at it for a long time.

Thank you Denise.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

That is beautiful Carol. I'm tearing up reading it. Very nice of your friend to do that for you.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

What a special freind you have. That is an incredible gift!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

lovely.....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

That is just beautiful-what a wonderful remembrance!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Carol, that is just beautiful. What a wonderful friend you have.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not going to cry, I'm not going to cry, shoot, I'm crying! That is a beautiful bench what a wonderful friend you have.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Carol, that is beautiful. And you have a very special friend.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

That is absolutely gorgeous... what a wonderful friend!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> A friend of mine sent me this beautiful bench for my Beau
> It is just beautiful!!! We cried when we opened the box and stared at it for a long time.
> 
> Thank you Denise.


no need to say thanks, i sent it so you and Tim could find a place in your backyard to place it and sit and remember your sweet Beau. Roxy and I miss him so much. Roxy sends kisses to you and Beau at the bridge, D


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Denise you and Roxy are so sweet, it's lovely!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Denise you and Roxy are so sweet, it's lovely!


thanks Claudia,D


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> thanks Claudia,D


You're very welcome, such a wonderful thing to do for Beau, Carol and Tim!


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

What a very thoughtful gift!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

That really is a Beau-tiful gesture from your friend Carol


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

That is a beautiful tribute to your sweet Beau. I am all teary now....


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats beautiful Carol and it made me cry as well


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful gift, what a great friend!! Crying now too.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

It is such a thoughtful and beautiful gift. I am sure you will treasure it.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a wonderful thoughtful gift!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

That's wonderful.. Just beautiful! How thoughtful of your friend!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Carol, that's beautiful!!!
What a treasure that gift is and what a treasure your friend is!!

Thank God I read this at home, I cry enough at work reading some of these posts


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow.... all I can say is wow. That's beautiful Carol. And what a wonderful, thoughtful friend.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, what a tender memorial gift from Denise. You and Tim can sit there and share your wonderful memories of Beau while watching the other pups romping around the yard.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

What a great friend - the bench is special.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

What a lovely and thoughtful give, and beautiful memorial to special Beau.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

that is a very nice gift.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

How beautiful. I'd write more but my screen had become a bit blurry.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Such a heartfelt gift. Sitting here in the middle of a thunderstorm with Ike and then reading the bench...brings tears. How kind of Denise.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How sweet, wonderful and thoughtful. I love the saying.
Now I have to go get supper in the cafeteria and tell them my contacts are bothering me.........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

CAROL:

I am SO VERY SORRY about Beau.
He knew how loved he was and you will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.

I can't believe I missed this thread before!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Somehow I missed this thread until now. What a special gift from your friend! it's beautiful


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

That is amazing...so beautiful.


----------

